# My pregnancy announcement!



## Vivanco

Hi all!!! I got a faint positive yesterday that has gotten darker today, so i think that means a :bfp:!!! Wooo hoooo!!!

This is my 5th pregnancy, miscarriage, daughter, miscarriage, miscarriage, sticky bean (i hope)!! 

I am slightyly cautious this time around as you can imagine, try positive and hoping that it is my turn again!!! :crib:

This was my 1st month using OPK's so you can imagine i reccommend them now!!!!

I am currently 15 DPO and have a tender tummy and tiredness but my symptoms prior to my :bfp: 

were.....

Headaches, high cervix, lots of cm, heartburn/indigestion, acid feeling in tummy, achey sore boobies, sore nips, queseyness, strong sence of smell, extreame pmt/pms. 

I want to thank all my cycle buddies for getting me through this cycle and all the ladies that have offered me support and encouragement, as this is my 1st cycle since my last loss. I have a feeling i am going to need you all alot more now as i am going to be prodded and pocked by the EPAC (Early pregnancy assesment clinic) so i will need all the help i can get!

Thanks for taking the time to read my essay!! Speak soon! 

Debs x


----------



## starryeye31

congrats hun im so happy for you :hug:


----------



## yaya

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Hope you have a wonderful and healthy 9 months ahead. 

Yaya xx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! I hope and pray this bean sticks! :happydance:


----------



## Samo

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## candice123

congratulations!! I really hope it goes well for you this time, good luck!!!


----------



## nicola647

*OMG another One* - June is turning out to be Great!!!! 

*CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR PREGNANCY VIVANCO*

:bfp: :happydance: :cloud9: :bfp: :happydance: :cloud9:

:hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## bird24

wow for all the BFP's 

Hope you have a healthy sticky bean xx


----------



## miel

congratulations !! i am so happy for you:)


----------



## polo_princess

Aww congratulations!!


----------



## clairebear

congrats hunx


----------



## Ema

Congrats wishing you a happy healthy nine months XXXX


----------



## Lois

Congratulations!! That's fantastic news. Have a wonderful 9 months! :happydance:

Lxx


----------



## maybebaby

Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations once again!


----------



## Loula

:bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Malingo

Congratulations on the brilliant news! You deserve this so much!! Have a Healthy and Happy pregnancy and Baby! X


----------



## Beltane

Congrats! Sending sticky vibes your way!!!!


----------



## tansey

Congrats - sending lots of sticky dust your way! xx


----------



## niknaknat

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## maz

congratulations :hug:


----------



## FunnyBunny

Congratulations!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Fantastic news Vivanco!!! :hug:

All the luck and sticky :dust: in the world to you darling.

xxx


----------



## ladymilly

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:congratulations hun :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## welshcakes79

congratulations on your :bfp: :)


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! Will be nice to see you back in the trimester forums!

Hoping for a sticky bean!!!!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## insomnimama

Congratulations- this is great news!


----------



## jolyn

Yay - congrats hun - we're here for u through everything that happens - hope this is a sticky:hugs:


----------



## simply_wife

congratulations! 
:hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

CONGRATS! fingers crossed for a sticky bean and your luck rubs off on the rest of us!! xx


----------



## wishing4ababy

There is definitley something in the air this month - congratulations. That is fab news. I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months hun - praying that your little bean is a sticky one. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## buffycat

that is oh so lovely news! 

am wishing for lots of baby glue for you!

:hugs:


----------



## wilbrabeany

ahhhhh congratulations hun...lots of sticky thoughts to bean.xx


----------



## porkpie1981

OMG congrats:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Plumfairy

congratulations to my cycle buddy!! what a good outcome of BFPs we've had so far!! wishing you all the best and lots of sticky glue! x x x x x


----------



## keerthy

congratulations dear!!!! :hug::happydance::hug::happydance:


----------



## genkigemini

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/genkigemini/congratspreg1.gif

and

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/genkigemini/st-1.gif


----------



## Frankie

congratulations xxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## Belle

:yipee:
Congratulations!! wishing u a happy&healthy 9months!! xx


----------



## lynz

congrats on the :bfp:


----------



## Ann-Marie

https://images.paraorkut.com/img/graphics/6/congrats7.gif


----------



## Visqueen

Thats great news CONGRATULATIONS :happydance

Good luck and look after yourself.
:hug:


----------



## Carlyanne15

Hope you have a very Sticky bean!
Congrats


----------

